# Windows 7 anyone use it yet?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If the laptop is brand new it is very possible that there may be items/devices which do not have XP drivers
XP was originally released on October 2001...8 years ago
Direct sales of XP ceased Jan 31st,2009
Some Mfgs (Dell) are still selling off Inventory or buying Vista & downgrading systems to XP
But they are very limited...make sure there are drivers 1st

That said I would go to Windows 7 before I would go back to XP
Vista is bad....hopefully 7 will live up to its hype


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

When you mention "driver" are your referring to the drivers for windows 7? Yep the laptop is brand new.

I had no idea vista has been out so long, you would have thought they would have thought they would have been able to "fix" the problems by now. It must have been easier for them to develop a completely new system instead of trying to fix the old one.

Heck, I was more than happy with XP, but then again I was happy with windows 95.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have read a couple reviews. Most said 7 is what Vista should have been.

Since you are having problems, I would upgrade. If you can wait, I would wait until SP1 comes around (yes, there will be at least a SP1. there always is)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Believe it or not, I would get 7 now instead of waiting for SP1, since all of the inherent problems that where fixed with Vista SP2 where bled over to 7. I have used 7 off and on during the RC, and have been using the release since Thursday, and can say using 7 is no different then using Vista. Personally, if the machine came with Vista, unless you see a need to go with 7, stay with Vista. Now, if the version of Vista does not have MediaCenter, and you have a Xbox 360, and want to take advantage of those features, or feel that you need some of the features that 7 offers, go with the Pro version.

In all reality, 7 is nothing more then what Vista gave, XP lead the change to Vista, but it is nothing to write home about.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you been here?

https://win7.dell.com/

This is Dell's upgrade site for Win7.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

ive been running 7 since the beta came out on 1 computer and switched over on 2 additional computers to the RC when it released. it is fantastic. i have had very few problems with it in the almost 6 months i have been running it. one of the systems is my PC at work so i am on it all day long running CAD and various graphic programs. the *only *issue i have had with it is actually an issue with AutoCAD's older releases not playing well - everything else flies. driver support is ridiculous. i plugged in an almost 10 year old webcam and it pulled up drivers and the camera was working within about 10 minutes. i couldnt get that camera working with XP even after going to the manufacturer website and getting drivers for it. 

after i close on my house and get some of the bigger purchases related to that out of the way i will be buying and upgrading my laptop and home pc to 7, i'll have to figure something out at work because i cant really fathom going back to XP. 

if you already have vista on your laptop just stick the 7 disc in and follow the prompts. upgrading is easy. if you havent installed any software or dont have information on the laptop i would recommend a clean install but if you are not pc savvy that can seem pretty daunting. backing up information is also a pain - however it is totally worth having a clean install. 

i do disagree with the statement that it is "vista that works" - it is everything that vista wanted to be but simply saying that it is 'vista that works' isn't a fair statement.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I am the only person on the planet who has not had an ounce of trouble running Vista save for some software compatibility problems that were not a major issue for me. I had terrible experience with 98 and especially XP and entered the Vista world expecting the worst. I am not likely to jump to 7 instantly.

That said, a good friend runs an IT consulting business in Chicago and loves 7. He is racing to convert his Windows clients as fast as possible and has encouraged me to upgrade swearing I will be happy. Like a similar post here, he has been working with 7 since beta stages.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I run the IT department (ok, I am the IT department) for a city. In testing of Win7, it has outperformed Vista and XP. On the same machine, I installed all 3 and did benchmark testing - in order of fastest to slowest: 7, XP, Vista.

I also have had few problems with Vista, except for some custom-written applications that do not work in anything, but XP. The XP compatibility mode of Win7 should fix that.

Others are correct that 7 is what Vista should have been. I however, never had problems with Vista on any of the machines I have running it, either here at work or at home. The problems were from other programs, not Vista.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I find new M$ OSes are always too bloated for the average hardware at the time. XP was the same, it was way too slow and crappy since when it came out P4s were the norm. XP will not run very smooth on a P4 with 256MB of ram.

Same goes with Vista. A dual core with 2GB of ram wont cut it. You need a quad or even 8 core with at least 8GB of ram. Sadly most manufacturers try to squeeze it on the minimal hardware to make more money. Vista is just slow period though. Best to go with 7. 7 is basically Vista SP3. They cleaned up lot of their code. They probably used bubble sort and other slow coding techniques.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Have you been here?
> 
> https://win7.dell.com/
> 
> This is Dell's upgrade site for Win7.


No, I have not, not at least until you sent me the link. I didn't spend much time there, I did see that you at least have to pay for shipping. Not sure how much that would be. I think I will just bring them (the wives and mine) back to Best Buy and let them do the install.

I had planned on doing it the week, but got very busy, 15 hour work day on Tuesday. Hopefully I will find time to get it done this coming week.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

The day it came out I put it on my home built PC as a clean install and I also did a clean install on my New Dell E5500 laptop. 

It loaded up perfectly without a hitch. I check to make sure all the drivers were available from dell and my home PC's motherboard (ASUS) site.
I'm the IT department for our company. they bought some machines with Vista at the time and they were headaches with print spoolers and people couldn't grasp the concept of domain logon which microsoft made retarded.. . I haven't implemented any since. I will move from XP to 7 for sure. I love 7 and I loved XP.

I havn't dropped a 7 on our domain yet so hopefully they made that as straight forward as XP.

I don't have a single complaint about 7 other then the show desktop button is on the right side now.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

*Update:*

Had window 7 installed about two weeks ago,(I let Best Buy do it). 

Since that time I have had zero problems with the computer locking up and all programs are working as they should.

I had a problem with IrfanView with the "safe for web" function with Vista, it worked fine with XP, once I upgraded to 7 it again works like it should. The same is true for some of the other programs that I had problems with.

My wife dropped her computer off on Tuesday since she was also having problems that only occurred after we got new computers that came with Vista.

IMHO I would definitely recommend the upgrade (if you are having problems with Vista).


----------



## crabz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi.... I am old and struggle to keep up with all this stuff - like being able to send emails and other basics ...but .....I have quite a few young friends, not including my own kids, that reckon Vista was the WORST thing that was ever invented!!! Most already have the new Windows programme that has superceded the Vista abortion and they all, without hesitation, reckon it is the easiest and best programme they have come across yet - ever!. I am in my mid 50's.......still working out some of the finer points (Yeah, I'll tell the truth.........still trying to work it ALL out) of Windows XP! Had a 'play' with a young friends new Windows weekend before last and am sending my laptop off for service and to have it installed. My kids and their mates reckon an old chook like me can figure it out easily - and they are all carrying on about the other good stuff that I have no idea what they are talking about... so I guess it must be good! Hope I helped. PS I am like said, in mid 50's and an Auzzie... so the kids 'downunder' love it!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Last time I encountered one was in Cambodia, a long, long time ago. Wimp did get us both to safety though I must admit. Neither of us was supposed to be in the place. 

Why you are turning a personal computer over to young ones scares me. I am 55 and quite capable of all my reconfiguration mistakes.

Vista was not a mistake if you bought the machine it needed to run. I am still running it but with more memory than most, large harddrives, and I suppose more patience. I have kept it updated. I am not switching to 7 just yet but may some day. I have never had any problems that my registry cleaner/adjuster does not fix.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of the complaints about Vista were just BS. I have had at least one computer with every Windows system since Windows 95. Windows 2000 and ME were junk. Vista is really not much different than XP, once you turn off user controls. I have had no problems with Vista. Once Windows7 becomes commonplace people will talk about how much better Vista was. They have done that with every upgrade.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never heard anyone say how great ME was after they upgraded to the next OS :wink:
I skipped ME, I did get a copy & played with it, working in IT we had to "know" it
But it never made it as a Corporate roll-out anywhere I worked
Vista hasn't had as much Corporate roll-out as XP....once you turn user control off its OK
And turn off all the other garbage
Given the choice between XP & Vista I'd take XP any day
I'd also take XP over any prior OS

I've had kids on a PC as young as 3-4 years old
I'm already getting ready to setup a PC for my son....not 3 1/2 yet
There are very simple PC "games" which help them learn


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mid 50's OLD?? I guess I am not long for this world,damn


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Two programs I use every day is Outlook Express and Windows picture and fax viewer. Neither are available to use in Vista or 7. Big bummer.
Vista has something similar to Express call "Windows Mail", but still didn't like that. Will stick with the XP till its gone.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Windows Live Mail really is better than Outlook Express. You get a ton of features OE never had. There is also an upgraded picture viewer in the Live package.


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

One thing to consider is that it likely IS NOT the operating system causing your issues. All of the new computers you buy today come loaded with tons of bloat-ware and garbage. Usually that will be the cause of your trouble. Sometimes it could also be a bad device driver. 
Vista was junk when it first came out. However since service pack 1 it has been VERY reliable. Unfortunately it has already earned a bad rep. 
Windows 7 is a better OS in my opinion. However I believe it should be possible to “fix” your existing setup by updating all device drivers, updating windows with the latest service pack and patches, and removing the bloat-ware the computer likely shipped with. 
When I purchase a new computer, I don’t even fire it up. I pull out the operating system disk, format and reinstall the OS before I even load windows for the first time. Lots of computers won’t give you the OS disk these days, but if you buy a “business class” computer, they still do, or they will provide it upon request, and a minor cost for the CD, (like 20 bucks)


----------



## ettevyva (Jan 7, 2010)

*Windows 7 experience*

I have the RC version of Windows 7 and really like it. I've been taking classes to get certified in A+ building and repairing computers. I still have a lot to learn!
From all the information I've discovered - it is best to do a clean install of Windows 7 and NOT to upgrade from Vista.

I did not like Vista and when I used Diskkeeper defrag program and tried a fix disk on bootup...it actually deleted all my Vista files and gave me a non-working computer. I read on the internet that others had that horror experience, also. Not a good surprise to experience.

The nice thing about Windows 7 is it picks up drivers for your printer and other devices immediately without you having to manually install the drivers for them; although there are some programs and devices that Windows 7 is not compatible with.

Overall I am very pleased with Windows 7. 
Just Info: I rarely ever use Internet Explorer; but use Firefox browser, instead. I don't use Outlook or Outlook Express. My favorite email is gmail! 

My son still uses XP Professional to compose his music and play his games on his computer. I have XP Pro on another computer. XP is a very good and reliable Operating System!

Just my feedback and opinions. Take Care.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I had BSOD (blue screens) after upgrading from Vista 64 to Win7 64. I think I've managed to fix it all now. The problem seems to be that despite what the upgrade adviser tells you, you need to find the latest drivers for Win7 and install them. Even though everything listed as compatible before I did the upgrade I have to install all new drivers before the BSOD issues would disappear.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, I have had 7 installed for a while now, for the most part I am pretty happy with it. My one complaint is the Dell web cam will not work with 7. I went online and it said there were no solutions available and to delete the program.

Does anyone know of a web cam program that will work with 7? Also, do all people you chat with have to be on the same program? 

Thanks in advance, momma is missing the grandson.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Does anyone know of a web cam program that will work with 7? Also, do all people you chat with have to be on the same program?
> 
> Thanks in advance, momma is missing the grandson.


I know Yahoo! messenger works fine with 7 and my old webcam. Win 7 even managed to find drivers for the camera after i went and lost the disk ages ago. If you go the Yahoo! route everyone needs the same software, but it's free at least.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you been to Dell's support site to see if there are any updates for the software/drivers? All you need is your service tag to find downloads for your system.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Also, do all people you chat with have to be on the same program?
> 
> Thanks in advance, momma is missing the grandson.


Skype and Gizmo are still free. I believe Gizmo will let you connect with other networks. Since they are free though? Why wouldn't you just have people join? Neither nags me with obnoxious spam or anything!

Both will let you get phone numbers for when you travel. Gizmo is cheaper. I don't use Skype for phone outgoing anymore since I reshopped my cell phone and get nice service, no contract for like $50 for unlimited. Skype to Skype, Gizmo to Gizmo, and I think Gizmo to Skype calls are free anywhere. If everybody has the bandwith neither cares whether it is voice or video cam. Plans to call land and cell phone lines are competitive with phone cards. $.01 to $.02 most anywhere in the World. 

Skype calls are clear and nice anywhere to any landline and most wireless phones in the World (Mexico's wireless customers are still held hostage. It cost me $.02 to call a landline but there is a 400 year waiting list to get one. Wireless calls are like $.40/minute). You need a handset or headset though if the speakers and mic on your system bother you or others you are talking with. You can get a USB phone handset with nice audio quality for $19. A nice cordless combination that will combine your existing landline and new Skype/Gizmo phone will set you back $79? One part of its command center plugs into your phone jack and the other into a USB port. You will get a different ring tone depending on whether it is your phone or VOIP line trying to get your attention. Handset should work just like the cordless phone you already have and over the same range. 

Skype does have a problem with generating touch tones every now and then so if you are calling something or someone that requires touchpad tones, you might use your conventional or wireless phone. 

Skype used to claim to have encryption going on with its calls. More than one can say with a cellphone call.

Obviously you need highspeed bandwith to go with either Skype or Gizmo. 

As for getting your webcam working? Hope you found something at Dell? If not try one of the independent driver search sites if the Microsoft Office site is of no help. I would have to look to see what I have, but I bit the bullet and subscribed to one of those services that checks my driver's and software versions on a regular basis. It may be total evil and looking for passwords and identity information but I store none such stuff on my machine. I have a program that cleans and reorganizes my registry too. 

Still have not jumped to 7 yet myself. Vista has worked so flawlessly for me I am not anxious to change. Of course even with the dual processor I have and memory bleeding out the sides of this thing it takes forever to load from a start up state. My machine is on 24/7 unless I drag it with me though. I had so many problems with 98 and XP crashing I am going to wait a bit for 7 to get the you know what out of the diapers.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Have you been to Dell's support site to see if there are any updates for the software/drivers? All you need is your service tag to find downloads for your system.


When rereading my complaint about the camera it is not very clear. My camera does appear to be working, it is the Dell program that allows me to connect with other members that does not allow the video. 

When opening the program it warms you there is a problem and gives you an option to check for solutions. I have done this and it states there are no solutions available and to delete the program. 

I think I will try one of the other programs recommended. It is usually only the wife talking to the grandson, so it is not like we have a large group of people we would have to ask to switch programs.


----------

